# Hobby Lobby Dumping Slots?



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Went to my local Hobby Lobby today. 

The usual slot section was gone. About half the stock was on the clearance wall at appr 40% off. That included all 1:43 single items, HO dragsters and trucks, and parts sets. The rest of the HO slots (cars and track) and several sets, both HO and 1:43, were on an endcap at normal HL prices. A few sets were on a display gondola out in the aisle with trainsets. Saw a $139 dragstrip set for $78, but it had been marked 'damaged.'

Don't know if it's all Hobby Lobbies or just mine, but if there's something there you've been meaning to get, I'd suggest going for it sooner rather than later.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's all of them around here....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Its the one near me also. All but a few items were moved to an end cap.  The rest were clearanced out.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

my Hobby Lobby did the same. I grabbed an off road buggy, brown/gold Mustang and a Ferrari 1/43rd cars discounted. I used my 40% off coupon and grabbed the Teenage mutant ninja turtles set for 25 bucks.
they had a Batman/ Penguin vw set for $78 on the clearance table, but its still too rich for me, all I wants the vw.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

They have moved everything in both of the Hobby Lobbys by me. I asked a worker there and they said they were moving things around for the season change... Makes sense, they are not getting rid of everything here, just moving stuff around to make room for Kites, sidewalk chaulk, more model rockets and other outdoor stuff.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

Moving the stock to different locations in a retail store is really rather common in some businesses. Grocery chains do this generally twice a year to force you to go up and down every isle and maybe get you to buy additional items that you might normally pass by. 

Many of the "big box" stores do this as well, and for the same reason. Two of my close by Wal-Marts are particularly bad at doing this. Just about the time you learn where things are, they change the store again. These two stores are also bad for leaving pallets of stock in the middle of isle so that you can't get aroiund the store easily. I go elsewhere to avoid confusion.

Smaller retailers such as hobby shops, business supply stores, and so on, don't do it as much, but often will move items for various reasons such as the aforementioned "seasonal flow" or to "close out" certain items. 

Some very small, independent hobby shops never move things around so that regular clientel can quickly find the items they are looking for. It's done to emphasize "customer service" because they have no national chain and advertising to fall back on.

No need to panic just yet about slot cars disappearing! As long as we older hobbyists are around and spending money, the items we love will be stocked. You can start worrying when the current kids who don't love our "hands on" hobbies are the main money spenders!

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Mr. Stumpy said:


> These two stores are also bad for leaving pallets of stock in the middle of isle so that you can't get around the store easily


This is typical of Wal-Mart. It even happens here in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dslot said:


> Went to my local Hobby Lobby today.
> 
> The usual slot section was gone. About half the stock was on the clearance wall at appr 40% off. That included all 1:43 single items, HO dragsters and trucks, and parts sets. The rest of the HO slots (cars and track) and several sets, both HO and 1:43, were on an endcap at normal HL prices. A few sets were on a display gondola out in the aisle with trainsets. Saw a $139 dragstrip set for $78, but it had been marked 'damaged.'
> 
> ...


ditto in Jackson, TN 2....
picked up some carrara 1/43's :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobby_Lobby


----------

